# Leaving planted tank for a prolonged period?



## tblundell (22 Feb 2017)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for some Advice about leaving my planted aquariums for a prolonged period of time. I have two planted tanks, one 240 L high tech with presurised CO2, high ferts etc., and relatively high fish stocking (mainly rainbows). I also have a 90L open top low tech tank with emersed growth that just gets regular fertalisation (no CO2 injection).

I am going to be away in the summer for somewhere between 3 and 4 months. I would rather avoid taking down my tanks but I know leaving the tanks running without good regular maintenance is not ideal (or possible). I was thinking that reducing fish stock and toning down lighting would let the tanks go for longer without requiring maintenance. I may be able to have someone go in an do water changes etc. every few weeks or so (much less than the 50% weekly water changes as well as trimming i'm currently doing). 

Does anyone have experience of being away from their aquariums for anywhere near this length of time?

Thanks!


----------

